# Any idea what 6.72 changes?



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

My 722 just got 6.72 software today and I was wondering if anyone knows what might have changed from 6.71? A glance through the menus and I did not see any new change but I could have missed something or it could just be an enhancement/ bug fix. 

I did a search but could not find any posts on 6.72.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Well, it did not fix the tuner 2 ratio problem when using single mode pic & pic. How freakin hard is it to fix something you broke 3 updates ago??


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

They also have not fixed trick play yet again.

I had a program paused, restarted play, hit back twice in succession and jumped back *over 45 minutes* in the program.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

kucharsk said:


> They also have not fixed trick play yet again.


They are not going to fix that on the satellite delivered channels. It's a matter of compressing the signal. OTA channels handle the trick plays just fine, which is why I record/watch OTA channels whenever possible, especially on sporting events.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

45 minutes is excessive. It shouldn't jump back too far more than a few I-frames in the MPEG4 stream. I can understand it not being exactly 30 seconds since DISH guesses where that will be based on the bitrate of the stream instead of having a precise 30.0 seconds from an index file ... but there is no excuse for 45 minutes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Indexing based on offset/time-stamp of each I-frame as I'm aware.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Indexing based on offset/time-stamp of each I-frame as I'm aware.


I believe DISH dropped that method years ago when creating an index was considered a violation of Tivo's patent. They moved to a system where the location of the position in the stream to jump to is guessed, not indexed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

not for 501' OS ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> not for 501' OS ...


Since this is the "ViP612/622/722/722K DVR Support Forum" my reply was based on the software for this series of receivers.

It has been a while since I used my 501. The software was changed on those models enough that I noticed a similar inaccuracy in the number of seconds jumped. DISH claims that they removed the indexing. My 622 made a similar change in behavior - losing precise 30/10 second jumps - at about the same time that DISH updated the 501 software.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Give me a minute, I'll check others .


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> Since this is the "ViP612/622/722/722K DVR Support Forum" my reply was based on the software for this series of receivers.
> ...


And this question is wrt the 722 specifically. Makes one wonder what the 501 has to do with anything.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Because file system is the same - DFS. Better if we will not come into useless arguing with you as usual ...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Because file system is the same - DFS. Better if we will not come into useless arguing with you as usual ...


I wasn't talking to *you.*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> I wasn't talking to *you.*


If you were talking to me read the rest of the post you trimmed out of your quote.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> If you were talking to me read the rest of the post you trimmed out of your quote.


And I had no question nor quarrel with what I trimmed out. You listed a bunch of receivers that I did quote and I pointed out that *this thread* dealt with the *722 only*.

Sorry to have tried to contribute. :nono:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You questioned what the 501 had to do with anything, not what the 612, 622 or 722k had to do with anything?
Perhaps we should just chalk it up to confusion?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> You questioned what the 501 had to do with anything, not what the 612, 622 or 722k had to do with anything?
> Perhaps we should just chalk it up to confusion?


Actually, my entire post was, "*And this question is wrt the 722 specifically. Makes one wonder what the 501 has to do with anything.  *"

I don't know where or what the confusion was. In any event, I'm done with it.

And again, I wish that I had never posted.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I was discussing software running on the 722. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## boy654 (Dec 21, 2006)

one of my 722's is L672 and tuner 2 ratio works normal, the other says X672 and tuner 2 is stuck in stretch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Those *X*672 are commercial receivers.


----------



## boy654 (Dec 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Those *X*672 are commercial receivers.


 that's what I get for buying off fleabay, I could have sworn it was L671 before the last push


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Expect $$$ bill each month:eek2:


----------



## boy654 (Dec 21, 2006)

boy654 said:


> that's what I get for buying off fleabay, I could have sworn it was L671 before the last push


I just checked 6-3-3 and previous version is L671, also with X672 it doesn't reboot nightly or go to sleep after 4 hrs.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

My 722 with L672 now fails to get the full program guide. Almost every time I check it only has the 2 day guide. It also is slow in responding some times.
So far then, the upgrade to 672 has been bad for me.

I have done a power cord reboot. No help.

I'm wondering if I am the only one with this problem? No sure if I want to get it replaced and get a referbed one with other problems.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check 119W tp18 signal - EEPG (9 days) is spooling there.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Check 119W tp18 signal - EEPG (9 days) is spooling there.


Thanks for responding..

I typically get a reading of 70 on that and most transponders on 119W.
I have two VIP622s and they never have the problem of only a 2 day guide.

I think I'll give it another power cord reboot.


----------

